# Cable Buddy.... Anyone ever try it for a stiff cable?



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an EZ Stik setup on my classic and have battled stiff steering for a long time. I can usually get it free but I think it sat too long this time. I always lubricate the cable after each use with Corrosion X which worked better than what the manufacturer recommended, a household marvel oil. They also say there steering systems are for freshwater only, FYI. 

I've been doing some searching and came across a system called cable buddy. http://www.davisnet.com/marine/products/marine_product.asp?pnum=00420

This system has a Stainless-steel nut with plug and sealing washer which is supposed to reduce salt intrusion and keep the cable lubricated. I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of success stories with this? The other option is a boot to cover the exposed portion of the steering shaft.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I tried that on my SilverKing and it just pushed the seal out. Returned it for another one thinking it was defective and the 2nd one did the same. West Marine took that one back for a refund.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Devrep, I ordered a new cable and I'm going to add a boot to try and keep the salt spray down. EZStik makes a hydraulic system, but not for the smaller applications yet.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, I am installing a Baystar system on my skiff, pulled out all the cable steering stuff tonight. 

Want a crazy deal on a perfectly good helm and cable? what length do you need?


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

GTSRGTSR said:


> Hey, I am installing a Baystar system on my skiff, pulled out all the cable steering stuff tonight.
> 
> Want a crazy deal on a perfectly good helm and cable? what length do you need?


7ft. Have a picture? Is it stick?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine was wheel, and cable is longer than 7 feet, for sure...


----------

